# Legit Decay artists ?



## deniseallcock (Sep 20, 2014)

*Hey guys,
I'm doing a art project for college and i need some help,I have chosen to base it around dereliction and how nature's force overcomes man-made constructions. I need to research some artists, but i fail to find any well known artists or photographers that produce and sell work primariliy relating to decaying, abandoned buildings.

Anyone wanna help me out? I'm looking for a list of artists
art suggestions on what i should paint are welcome too*


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2014)

Gina Soden (& Mike Deere) 
Rebecca Litchfield
Romany WG (Check out his 'Beauty in Decay' books) 

Can vouch that they're all lovely people too!  

Just don't ask them to work for free, photography puts food on their tables.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 21, 2014)

I did my college course on dereliction and produced artwork that I sold. I am by no means well known but it would be nice to be haha.

I researched all the artists that UrbanX has listed and can also vouch for there work! Good luck with your project.


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 21, 2014)

Look at Robert pollidori he has done some brilliant work and look at Yves Marchand and Romain Meffre


----------



## cogito (Sep 28, 2014)

Gina Soden just won The Naylor Prize for Photography in the National Open Art competition with one of her dereliction photos titled "Villa." Pretty serious business!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2014)

Good luck with your project and I,m really interested in the the finished product if you would like to share it.


----------

